# Projectile Headlights



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

If the silvia s13 coupe has normal or dual headlights, can i replace those with the tri-projectile headlights. If yes, does the lights plug in without any modifications? If not, what minor modifications need to be done. Does it involve cutting the original wires....ouch???


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

the jdm s13 came with, normal, dual and triple projector headlamps. to use these head lamps u need the jdm hood, fender, bumper cover and of course the lights. to hook em up is no prob. you gotta splice some wires here and there, but its no problem.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

wow, you need to replace the hood and bumper too. are the lights a little smaller or bigger than the normal ones. i thought you need to get the lights and hook them only. i did not expect to change the hood and bumper too. pricy setup.


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

GA15 said:


> *If the silvia s13 coupe has normal or dual headlights, can i replace those with the tri-projectile headlights. If yes, does the lights plug in without any modifications? If not, what minor modifications need to be done. Does it involve cutting the original wires....ouch??? *


im sorry I had to do it... projectile headlights... DAMN I gotta get me some of them... and some lazer beams too!


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

well if u already have a silvia front end then you have nothing to worry about. any of the jdm lights fit the jdm body. look at the hood on your 240. see the spots where the headlights pop up at? now look at the hood an a silvia. no popup headlights. so ya see you need all the front end body panels off a silvia. sorry dude. when i got my silvia front end, i turned my popup headlights into projectile headlights by throwing them across the parking lot. =)


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks ya all for the replies.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If you go to www.clearcorners.com they have projector lights that fit in your pop-up housing. Don't know if you want to pay $1200 for them but they have'em.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *If you go to www.clearcorners.com they have projector lights that fit in your pop-up housing. Don't know if you want to pay $1200 for them but they have'em. *


clearcorners has some nice products, but their prices are crazy as hell


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah insanely rediculous. For clear bumper lights they want $75. I made my own by taking the kitchen lite cover, cutting out the shape, smoothing the edges, and screwing them in.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh! well, better get a S13 that comes with the projectile headlights so less fuss.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Projectile headlights... hmm... 20 points for the old lady crossing the street...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont know your rules, but around here, old ladies are 50points. animals are 20points, except the really small ones, they get 30 cuz they are hard to hit. but then again, with projectile headlights, the points would be raised a little bit as opposed to just hitting things with the car. wouldnt you agree?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

are cats considered small? cuz i killed 3 in two days.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nah, i'm talking small, like squirrel and chipmunk small, and some rabbits. cats are pretty easy targets as long as you have a car and not a truck. trucks sit too high, too hard to hit things.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

actually when i hit cats or other animals, i make sure it's my wheels that do the bone crushing attack. squirrels are too cool to attack unless they pull a "geico direct" on me.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

lol. Ya, 20 points may seem a bit low, but i'm still trying to re-adjust to washington. I just came back from florida where old people are more common than sunny days.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

old ppl here in florida where i live hold hand in hand waving at strangers all day


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

we dont have many old people in my town, at least not that ever cross the road, so they score higher. it's more of a search and destroy thing with them. i do have to agree that i also try to hit things with my wheels considering i actually like the car i drive now. with my old car, i'd hit anything, it was great.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hellyeah, suffer the consequences if they get in my way. the cool thing bout my p.o.s car, it had blood all over, that shit was funny.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah yeah, been there, done that. loads of fun! my old car was like a street legal field car. if it's in the way, hit it!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol exactly my motto, my mom gave me her supra one day, and my brother installed some fog horns, and i honked the shit out of ppl, all they could do is get startled and hold their hearts from the sudden burst of the horn right behind their dumbasses. now that's fun.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Save it for OT


----------

